# Best Dog Food that is available in Canada (Ontario)



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

There are so many different brands of dog food out there. I am lost on what to get the little girl when she comes home. The breeder has the pups on Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy Food. Is this a good brand to just keep her on? I've looked into the raw food and with two young kids I doubt I will be able to keep up with the defrosting and everything involved with it. Down the line as the kids get older I will have more time to go that route. I have heard Kirklands is really good? Any suggestions? And how do I switch her to another brand?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Switch slowly generally 1/4 cup new stuff with 3/4 cup old stuff for a few days then increase by 1/4 cup until you are completely on the new stuff. Sometimes you have to switch slower with lower amounts - if the  is loose you are going too fast.

I really like Orijen, that is what I feed. I do not like grain heavy foods. There are a ton of threads here and websites like dogfoodanalysis.com and dogfoodproject.com that can help you narrow it down. It really depends on what you can afford.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

GSD84, there are any number of good foods, and everyone will have an opinion as to the best one. I see you are from Barrie and i lived there for over 20 years, moving only a year ago, well there is a Global pet food store on Livingstone and St Vincent in a little plaza. WEll they are very helpful, and do take back foods that don't work out. so read up on suggestions, figure what you can afford, and buy the best you can get and see if it works for your puppy. Where are you getting her from?? Make sure both parents have good hips and elbows and have been certified with OVC, or OFA. I hope the litter is born as planned and they have one that fits into your life style and plans, remember you can back out if they don't have exactly what you are looking for. Its hard to do but easier than getting one, becoming attached but it just isn't working. I also stick to grain free as much as possible, but have switched brands some and also protein sources, and remember raw bones are great for teething puppies, and helps ears too.


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

I feed Orijen LBP too. Just go with the best you can afford.


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Trudy, thanks for the reply. We actually just moved up here from Toronto about 6 months ago, so I'm still not familiar with Barrie and where all the pet stores are. Will have to check out Global foods. We actually have a deposit on a litter that is due July 22nd for a female. The breeder we are getting her from is Timberline Kennels out of Caledon. Timberlinekennels.com Breeder seemed quite knowledgable. Where did you get your dog from? Will definately save the raw chicken bones when i'm cooking. Can i save them now and just freeze them and defrost for when the pup comes?


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

We feed our ten week old puppy Nutro puppy chow for large breeds. She gobbles it right up!


----------



## Gloria (Jul 5, 2011)

Our breeder uses Nutro Max LBP and I switched Nikita to Blue Buffalo LBP when we brought her home. It took a lot of research to decided what to feed her when she turned one and using dogfoodanalysis.com helped. I decided on Acana (Pacifica) but then found out Nikita has a high pH and (long story short) switched her to Orijen. She seems to be doing well on it thus far. We took our time switching her to the new food...took 2 weeks because I'm always concerned about bloat (my in-laws Weimaraner had a bout with bloat and ended up having emergency surgery to attach his stomach to the inside of his rib cage to prevent it from happening again). I've also learned in my food research that you should ensure chicken fat is not listed within the first 4 ingredients and if you're going to wet down the food, make sure it does not contain ascorbic acid; both of these may contribute to bloat.
I'm not sure about feeding your pup raw chicken bones; raw soup bones you can find at the grocery store, yes...just remove some of the marrow to prevent diarrhea. Our breeder gave the pups raw soup bones and this is what Nikita gets once a week for a special treat after I've groomed her. Our previous dog used to get soup bones too and had such beautiful white teeth.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Ascorbic acid is Vitamin C. 

Do you mean citric acid? It is a carboxylic acid that will decompose partially into carbon dioxide and water at high temperatures.



Gloria said:


> Our breeder uses Nutro Max LBP and I switched Nikita to Blue Buffalo LBP when we brought her home. It took a lot of research to decided what to feed her when she turned one and using dogfoodanalysis.com helped. I decided on Acana (Pacifica) but then found out Nikita has a high pH and (long story short) switched her to Orijen. She seems to be doing well on it thus far. We took our time switching her to the new food...took 2 weeks because I'm always concerned about bloat (my in-laws Weimaraner had a bout with bloat and ended up having emergency surgery to attach his stomach to the inside of his rib cage to prevent it from happening again). I've also learned in my food research that you should ensure chicken fat is not listed within the first 4 ingredients and if you're going to wet down the food, make sure it does not contain ascorbic acid; both of these may contribute to bloat.
> I'm not sure about feeding your pup raw chicken bones; raw soup bones you can find at the grocery store, yes...just remove some of the marrow to prevent diarrhea. Our breeder gave the pups raw soup bones and this is what Nikita gets once a week for a special treat after I've groomed her. Our previous dog used to get soup bones too and had such beautiful white teeth.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

GSD84, yes I know lots of Timberline dogs, they are very pretty. I would hope the litter is born when it is expected and they have what you are looking for. I would freeze some chicken bones, they make great teethers at first but when they eat them there is often too much bone and they become constipated. Best to give them soem with the meat on and lt them enjoy and I personally prefer beef bones, using only a few chicken legs as they do get constipated Good luck on your new pup


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

We feed Kirkland as well as raw and that seems to work for us. I can't always feed raw either, but I haven't given up on the raw thing entirely. 
Way back when (when you had to get information from *books*, not the Internet lol), we started feeding the junky Pedigree/Purina stuff that we saw on commercials too... Then discovered the super expensive brands and noticed a big difference. Then heard good things about Kirkland a couple of years ago and switched, never noticed a difference between the super expensive and Kirkland.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Eukanuba is a good food. Trusted, tried and true. I would think the breeder knows what he or she is doing.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Kirklands is a good choice. If that's available for you I would certainly explore that as an option.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

sable123 said:


> Eukanuba is a good food. Trusted, tried and true. I would think the breeder knows what he or she is doing.


I thought you had to pay to advertise on these forums????

I wouldnt feed Eukanuba. The ingredients proves its not a good food. I dont like Kirklands either..wait..I dont like any kibble. 

But, I would feed Orijen, Acana, Natures Variety...then Kirklands


----------



## Gloria (Jul 5, 2011)

tintallie said:


> Ascorbic acid is Vitamin C.
> 
> Do you mean citric acid? It is a carboxylic acid that will decompose partially into carbon dioxide and water at high temperatures.


My apologies, I meant citric acid...evidence that it was too late in the evening for me. :blush:
Thanks for confirming. 
Canine Bloat and Citric Acid | Dog Food Dish
Bloat (GDV) Study


----------



## jikkyo (Jul 30, 2009)

I've been feeding Kirkland Lamb & Rice for around 10 months now. Before Kirkland, I've tried Orijen, Acana, Before Grain, and AvoDerm. To tell you the truth, I can't tell the difference in Jin when I was feeding him Orijen compared to Kirkland. His coat is amazing; teeth is white; and has good energy when it's needed. I'm paying 30$/40lbs of food! Compare that to Orijen where I was paying 80$/27lbs of food... I decided that's getting a bit ridiculous.

Kirkland works for my dog. I think you should give it a try and see if it works for your dog, because, for what it costs, it is an incredible value.


----------

